# whats the difference



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

between coil and long spring? is one better for certain animals then the other?


----------



## ray12 (May 29, 2009)

This here one is a coil spring trap most people use these on land and some in the water to









here is a longspring trap they are used more in the water but can be used just like a cs trap on land 









they both work great for any animal


----------



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks. why is the long spring used more on the water? or so it seems as more poeple choose to use it there. dose it have more abilities then the coil spring in water


----------



## Great White (Jun 26, 2006)

I use mostly coils--smaller area to bed. Both will work as long as the trap itself is sound and holds the jaws tight when fired.

--******


----------



## ray12 (May 29, 2009)

i do not know why people use longspring more in water but they are stronger and usally last longer


----------



## sage (Nov 10, 2007)

longsprings in water, they are heavier and drown the animal faster.


----------

